
Joe Rogan Experience: Michael Osterholm [video] - dilippkumar
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3URhJx0NSw
======
reilly3000
This is a fantastic episode. It was engaging throughout. I cannot recommend it
enough.

~~~
yhoneycomb
But have you tried DMT

~~~
testerino11111
you should start a podcast

